# What heavy equipment do u have?



## phillyplowking1

I was just wondering what everyone has,heres my list of my big stuff
6 Case 580L backhoes 
2 Case 590M 4x4 backhoes 
3 backhoes have hydro-hammers 

1997 Cat 320 excavator 
1996 Case 9012 excavator
1997 Cat D-4
1996 Hamm roller


----------



## JD PLOWER

Not much but then again not many painters that have bobcats  http://community.webshots.com/photo/33990214/63487003RUqDZT


----------



## cat320

Well don't have as much as you Philly but they work or for me .'97 case 580L, '75 Hough loader H60E.


----------



## phillyplowking1

Cat,how do you like the case? All of mine have been pretty good except 1 of the 590Ms blew a hydropump.


----------



## cat320

Philly I love the case very good visability,and the size of the machine are great I just wish i had a SL or 590.My L seams to lack that extra HP i always need.My machine only has like 1200 hours so far.


----------



## gordyo

John Deere 344H Loader
John Deere 210c 4x4 Backhoe


----------



## Team_Yamaha

Here is my list, not much now but growing...

Case 590 4X4 loader/ext-a-hoe
Ford 545 loader tractor with tiller and box scraper
Case W-14 loader
Bobcat S250
Cat D4 dozer
and the most resent additions
Bobcat 763 (G-series)
91 GMC 8500 tandem axle with 12 yd dump.

I am looking at maybe getting a Cat 416C 4X4 loader/backhoe also. But I maybe trading the Case 590 in on it. Does anyone have a 416 or had any experiences with one.


----------



## cat320

Team Yamaha if your gonna trade your 590 in go for the 420-430D's they are a nice machine with air ride seats excavatore control arms and full view rear window.


----------



## Arc Burn

Hey cat,what would be the JD equivalent to the cats?Like 210,310,410etc.?


----------



## cat320

I think that the 310's are like the cat 416 I don't think any of them are like the 710G's


----------



## Arc Burn

We had a turbo charged 710 at the last place i worked,that was one bad azz machine!Probably to strong for it's own good


----------



## meyer22288

I have a Kubota KX 71 excavator and a kubota B21 backhoe.

I love my equipment and i hope to add to it!


----------



## Pelican

Team Yamaha, you didn't say if you are looking at new or used. Be careful with the early Cats, when first introduced Cat was buying components from other manufacturers and assembling a tractor from them. I believe the whole machine is now manufactured by Cat and is much more reliable.

I had a JD 410 that I thought was the cat's behind, but I'm pretty impressed with the specs and layout of the Cats. I haven't run one, only checked them out in the dealer's yard.


----------



## cat320

I like the new cat backhoes they have come along way from the first machines.I tried out one of those 420D's with the excavator controls it was great plus plenty of glass through out.And a must if your gonna order a machine is the air ride seat,what a differance it makes driving it.


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Its been a while since we had pictures of heavy equipment on here...which leads me to ask, anyone got pictures of their equipment to post??  Post em up if anyone has some. Im sure they would be a hit.  Mike


----------



## wxmn6

Yeah I know, I agree with ya. We have been talking about a picture forum but nothing has been done yet because it has been a year and half since it was brought up.


----------



## Mike 97 SS

Yep, a picture forum would be awesome. I love looking at nice pictures of trucks and snowplows. Its funny as you get older, your tastes change. I used to be so into sports cars and never really cared for a pick up truck. Little by little, as I got older, I started getting this love for pick up trucks and snowplows. Now that I own a pick up truck, my car just sits in the garage and collects dust! Dont get me wrong, I still love sports cars, but when I have to go out somewhere, 9 times out of 10, I take the keys to the truck and not the car.  I think I started to change feeling when winter hit a couple years ago. It snows and you are stuck in the house cause you have a sports car that cant go. So I would sit by the window and watch for the plow truck to come up the street, that was my big excitement since I was stuck home, not cause I was waiting to go out with the car, just liked to watch him go by. Thats when I started to realize I wanted a truck and plow to be out there too having a little fun instead of being stuck in the house wishing I could be out there too. Oops, sorry to get so far off topic. Now about that picture forum, when we gettin it Chuck?  Mike


----------



## paul soccodato

a pic of my skid steer


----------



## meyer22288

Nice lookin machine!


----------



## Roadwarrior

Cat 312
Komatsu PC-40-7
Komatsu D-31E20
Case 580 SL
Kubota 2900 GST TLB
763 Bobcat
T190 Bobcat
Case W-18
Trojan 4500
Bomag BW120-AD
Leeboy 700B
Thomas Protough 300
Allis Chambers grader (old)
Finn Hydroseeder


----------



## snownj

*pc40*

roadwarrior- (or anyone who could help, really

what do you think of your komatsu? i was thinking of getting one of those...there seem to be plenty of them around and the price for a used one seems fair. i dont own any equipment yet, but this seems like a good first choice for what i aim to do. (excavation, land clearing, demolition). also, what do you tow yours with? i have '97 f350 PSD 1 ton dump, and people say this is fine as long as i have elec. brakes on my trailer. any input is a big help. thanks...


----------



## cat320

I think that they are a good machine I have run some bigger models and they are nice.The pc 40 will be a good machine for you.But at 10K lbs it will put some wear on your 350 in my opinion you would be best to get a bigger gvw truck especially if your gonna haul what you dig.

http://www.equipmentcentral.com/nor....cfm?cfid=790756&cftoken=36596316&prdt_id=493


----------



## MSC

1999 CAT 226 skidsteer
1997 Komatsu PC150 excavator
1996 Komatsu PC40 mini excavator
1994 Peterbilt 379 extended hood, 425 CAT
1994 Rogers 50 ton lowbed
Coming soon 1998 Komatsu D41E dozer

Seeing as I am only a one man show, that's all I need for now.

Rich


----------



## Rance

*VMC Right track*

Hey, I'm trying to sell a 2003 VMC Right track. Machine has 18 hours on it. Bought the machine to deploy duck hunters in extremely muddy conditions with fluctuating water levels. Machine was ill suited for conditions. I have since replaced the VMC with a machine more properly suited.


----------



## Roadwarrior

*PC-40*

Virtually a bullet proof machine. I put tracks on mine at 3800 hours other than that any other repairs were few and cheap.

We do alot of towing with 2500HD 6.0's and have no problems.
Just have trailer brakes and remember your towing.


----------



## 2004F550

*here's my list*

Here's my list, machines listed in each catergory from from largest machine to smallest....

DOZERS
1 CAT D8L w/ triple shank ripper
1 CAT D6H
1 CAT D6M LGP Series 2
2 CAT D4H
1 John Deere 450H

EXCVATORS
1 CAT 345BL w/ quick coupler 2 buckets
1 CAT 235 w/ 2 buckets
1 CAT 330BL w/ quick coupler 2 buckets
1 CAT 225B LC
1 CAT 225D LC w/ Hoeram 225's share 3 buckets

LOADER BACKHOES
1 John Deere 710D 4x4 w/ Wayne Roy backhoe coupler and bucket +Hoe Pac and front loader quick coupler w/ forks
1 John Deere 410E 4x4 with Wayne Roy backhoe coupler and 2 buckets 
1 John Deere 410C 4x4 with Wayne Roy backhoe coupler

PAYLOADERS
2 CAT 966F's
1 CAT 966D
1 CAT 950B w/quick coupler/ 2 buckets and a Gledhill Snowplow
1 CAT 936 w/quick coupler/2 buckets and a Gledhill Snowplow
1 Trojan 1600

ROLLERS
2 CAT CS-563's
1 Case 252

SKID STEER
1 Mustang 2040

TRACTORS
1 John Deere 1070 4x4
1 John Deere 4310 w/ 430 loader and 60in mid. mount. mower
1 John Deere 655 w/ 52 loader

CLASS 8 TRUCKS- All MACKS
1 CL713 Triaxle-Tractor with 18 speed and 500 hp Mack
2 CL713 triaxle dumps with 8LL and 427 hp Mack's
2 DM688S one triaxle roll off and one triaxle dump- 350 hp Mack
2 RD688S one Triaxle-Tractor and one triaxle dump-350 hp
2 RD686P Single axle dump with Frink Plow and Air Flo Sander
1 RW686P Single axle all-wheel drive, Allsion Auto, Do-All* dump with 11' WING and 11' Frink Plow "Smackin' Mack #1"
1 DMM688S 6x6 Water Truck

TRAILERS
1 Talibert 60 Ton 4 axle gooseneck by Mack CL713
1 Rogers 50 ton 3 axle gooseneck by Mack RD688S
1 Eager Beaver 20 ton tag towed by Single Axle Macks
1 Eager Beaver 3 ton tag for small equip.
1 Cam Superline 6 ton tag/ tilt trailer for small equip.

TRUCKS- Everything is diesel
20 Chevy 3500's and 2500's and four 2500HD's

Plowing small trucks
3 Chevy 3500's w/ 9' Fisher Plows, 3 HI WAY SS Sander's
2 Chevy 2500's w/ 8' Fisher plows
1 Chevy 3500 SRW with Fisher MM1 8'

1 New F550 4x4 dump on order- GM you missed out on 4x4 5500

Countless other pieces of support equipment


----------



## mee1777

2004f550
were are you guys out of ? whats the name of yer company?
im from harwington.. just sayin hi..


----------



## 2004F550

*Hey mee*

Were out of Canton. We did the site work on your Highway Department's new facility a few years ago. Are you in excavating?


----------



## mee1777

nah were just landscaping... my father does excavation work but he just does houses for himself, he is builder ..
just sayin hi thats all 
allen


----------



## tahoeman

I manage a mobile home park. I am responsible for the snow removal and currently use a '71 Jimmy with a 7 foot western plow blade. I have put many hours into keeping the hydraulics in good working order. The previous manager did nothing in the way of maintenance. I am trying to talk the owner into getting me a loader of some kind so I can stack the snow when my piles get too wide. Personally, I recently acquired a '79 Chevy 3/4 ton pick up not running. I am hoping to eventually install a blade and sander.


----------



## escavator

*My Machines*

580K Backhoe
Mitsubishi BD2G Dozer
F9000 single axle Dump Truck
New at this forum so anyone notice any problems with anything just let me know.


----------



## BobcatS250

cat320 said:


> I think that the 310's are like the cat 416 I don't think any of them are like the 710G's


The 710G isn't quite matched by anything from Cat. The 446D is in the same size class, but lacks the horsepower and loader muscle that the 710G has plenty of.

The 416C is a good machine; I'd also go for a 420D if possible.

416D=420D=310G;
430D=410G
446D=710G

There isn't quite a good match-up for the 315SG.

Sorry for bringing back some OLD posts...


----------



## bolensdriver

:crying: Heaviest equipment I own is a pickup with plow. :crying: And some garden tractors :crying:


----------



## BigZ1001

2004F550 said:


> Here's my list, machines listed in each catergory from from largest machine to smallest....
> 
> DOZERS
> 1 CAT D8L w/ triple shank ripper
> 1 CAT D6H
> 1 CAT D6M LGP Series 2
> 2 CAT D4H
> 1 John Deere 450H
> 
> Countless other pieces of support equipment


What buisness are you in to need these pieces of equipment? What do you do with them? Is this where you work or are they yours? One other question, how does the D8 handle the tripple shank ripper?


----------



## 2004F550

Been a while since I post here.............this is all my families equipment. We own an excavating business.............yes the D8 does have triple shank


----------



## globalmachinery

*Send us pics and prices for cat 966d and 950b loader*

my e-mail is [email protected]
Norman
832-2123632



2004F550 said:


> Here's my list, machines listed in each catergory from from largest machine to smallest....
> 
> DOZERS
> 1 CAT D8L w/ triple shank ripper
> 1 CAT D6H
> 1 CAT D6M LGP Series 2
> 2 CAT D4H
> 1 John Deere 450H
> 
> EXCVATORS
> 1 CAT 345BL w/ quick coupler 2 buckets
> 1 CAT 235 w/ 2 buckets
> 1 CAT 330BL w/ quick coupler 2 buckets
> 1 CAT 225B LC
> 1 CAT 225D LC w/ Hoeram 225's share 3 buckets
> 
> LOADER BACKHOES
> 1 John Deere 710D 4x4 w/ Wayne Roy backhoe coupler and bucket +Hoe Pac and front loader quick coupler w/ forks
> 1 John Deere 410E 4x4 with Wayne Roy backhoe coupler and 2 buckets
> 1 John Deere 410C 4x4 with Wayne Roy backhoe coupler
> 
> PAYLOADERS
> 2 CAT 966F's
> 1 CAT 966D
> 1 CAT 950B w/quick coupler/ 2 buckets and a Gledhill Snowplow
> 1 CAT 936 w/quick coupler/2 buckets and a Gledhill Snowplow
> 1 Trojan 1600
> 
> ROLLERS
> 2 CAT CS-563's
> 1 Case 252
> 
> SKID STEER
> 1 Mustang 2040
> 
> TRACTORS
> 1 John Deere 1070 4x4
> 1 John Deere 4310 w/ 430 loader and 60in mid. mount. mower
> 1 John Deere 655 w/ 52 loader
> 
> CLASS 8 TRUCKS- All MACKS
> 1 CL713 Triaxle-Tractor with 18 speed and 500 hp Mack
> 2 CL713 triaxle dumps with 8LL and 427 hp Mack's
> 2 DM688S one triaxle roll off and one triaxle dump- 350 hp Mack
> 2 RD688S one Triaxle-Tractor and one triaxle dump-350 hp
> 2 RD686P Single axle dump with Frink Plow and Air Flo Sander
> 1 RW686P Single axle all-wheel drive, Allsion Auto, Do-All* dump with 11' WING and 11' Frink Plow "Smackin' Mack #1"
> 1 DMM688S 6x6 Water Truck
> 
> TRAILERS
> 1 Talibert 60 Ton 4 axle gooseneck by Mack CL713
> 1 Rogers 50 ton 3 axle gooseneck by Mack RD688S
> 1 Eager Beaver 20 ton tag towed by Single Axle Macks
> 1 Eager Beaver 3 ton tag for small equip.
> 1 Cam Superline 6 ton tag/ tilt trailer for small equip.
> 
> TRUCKS- Everything is diesel
> 20 Chevy 3500's and 2500's and four 2500HD's
> 
> Plowing small trucks
> 3 Chevy 3500's w/ 9' Fisher Plows, 3 HI WAY SS Sander's
> 2 Chevy 2500's w/ 8' Fisher plows
> 1 Chevy 3500 SRW with Fisher MM1 8'
> 
> 1 New F550 4x4 dump on order- GM you missed out on 4x4 5500
> 
> Countless other pieces of support equipment


----------



## dirt digger

company i work for has :
(2) Case 580 Super M's backhoes
(1) Volvo EC150 trackhoe
(1) Kubota mini-trackhoe
(1) Cat 955L track loader
(1) CAT 943 track loader
(1) Lieberr 621B track loader
(1) Takeuchi TL130 compact track loader with power angle blade
(1) Case 1840 skid loader
(1) Case 550G dozer
(1) IR double drum roller
(2) f-250 4x4 PSD
(1) f-150
(1) f-550 service truck 4x4 PSD
(1) f-350 dump truck PSD
(1) international 4600 service truck PSD
(1) Mack tandem axle dump
(1) f-800 single axle dump 33K
(1) peterbilt day cab
(2) backhoe trailers
(2) skid loader trailers
(1) 35 ton lowboy
(1) dumpt trailer for peterbilt


----------



## 85F150

well since this thread got revived, i need a smiley that says THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS......come on now, you know everyone likes action shots


----------



## dirt digger

takeuchi TL130


----------



## dirt digger

the Case waiting to move out


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Besides my Kubota B7500 and bobcat 600m
I have a caterpiller D2 dozer. I just got here and boy does she need some work. (sorry the pics suck, it was my camara phone)

Believe it or not this sucker still was running up to two months ago. Until my friend took it apart to find out whats wrong with it. (needs a head which I found) Give me a few months and I will get her back together.


----------



## bugthug

I have a mustang 940


----------



## js580sl

I work for my dad and we have:
2000 Case 580SL 4X4 E-hoe cab A/C AM/FM radio 10FT Fisher P/A
1998 John Deere 120 with a diggin bucket and power angle gradin bucket
2004 Gehl CTL 60 tracked skidsteer Cab Heat/A/C Harley Rake
1994 Ford L9000 [email protected] 9 RoadRanger S/A
2005 Kubota KX-121-3 Mini Excavater 18" 30" and P/A gradin bucket
20 Ton Eager Beaver tag trailer
Jim


----------



## dubeb31

1990 Yanmar 22hp diesel 4cyl. w/landpride grade box and backhoe
1972 John Deere 410d Backhoe
1997 Cat e70b excavator with offset boom
1995 John Deere 490 excavator
1982 Hitachi UH Excavator
1994 John Deere 750 Dozer
1970 International Dozer
1989 Michigan L90 Loader
1984 Ford L9000
1989 Dorsey Dump trailer
1998 Eager Beaver low-bed
1974 Peterbilt 
1970 Chevy Dump
1991 Pelican Sweeper
1999 Chevy 3500
1996 Chevy 3500


----------



## Snakeman

This is my list;

1992 JD 310D Backhoe, 4x4, extend, cab w/heat, no AC
2000 JD 450H Dozer, open ROPS, wish I'd gotten the cab option
2005 Cat 247B Track skid steer, Cab, AC, Heat, Glass Door, all the good controls
2000 Interstate DT-20
1998 IHC 530cid, SA Dump, 33,000 gvw, 7 speed, 
1998 Chevy 4x4, long box, no plow (yet) 

Planing to put a plow on the Cat real soon. As soon as I figure what brand to get.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Snakeman said:


> T
> Planing to put a plow on the Cat real soon. As soon as I figure what brand to get.


Blizzard 8611Skid Steer plow. NO ifs, ans, or buts.


----------



## DugHD

Snakeman said:


> This is my list;
> 
> 1992 JD 310D Backhoe, 4x4, extend, cab w/heat, no AC
> 2000 JD 450H Dozer, open ROPS, wish I'd gotten the cab option
> 2005 Cat 247B Track skid steer, Cab, AC, Heat, Glass Door, all the good controls
> 2000 Interstate DT-20
> 1998 IHC 530cid, SA Dump, 33,000 gvw, 7 speed,
> 1998 Chevy 4x4, long box, no plow (yet)
> 
> Planing to put a plow on the Cat real soon. As soon as I figure what brand to get.


Snakeman, I have a 10' FFC brand plow on my 257B skid steer and it plows awesome. I'm sure a plow with wings would be better, but just wanted to let you know the skid steer plows excellent.


----------



## Kamran

Hi, this is my first post and yes Iam a newbie in this heavy equipment market, infact my brother is dealing with this for over a decade now, he has a company in Singapore and offices in Japan and Malaysia. He has offered me to join his business, but I dont want to move to Singapore, can you guys tell me if there are any sites where I can sell or maybe just advertise the equipment we have got and secure my commission  PLease advice.
I know my post doesnt go with the topic but for that I can list all the equipment we have in Singapore and Japan over here, but that can take a couple of pages


----------



## SnoFarmer

Kamran said:


> Hi, this is my first post and yes Iam a newbie in this heavy equipment market, infact my brother is dealing with this for over a decade now, he has a company in Singapore and offices in Japan and Malaysia. He has offered me to join his business, but I dont want to move to Singapore, can you guys tell me if there are any sites where I can sell or maybe just advertise the equipment we have got and secure my commission  PLease advice.
> I know my post doesnt go with the topic but for that I can list all the equipment we have in Singapore and Japan over here, but that can take a couple of pages


 O.K how about an example of the kinds of equipment you have.
Do you do a lot of snow removal in Pakistan?


----------



## Bodgit2

I've only got 2:
New Holland L553 854 hours Skidsteer
John Deere 4200 Hydro
For our little horse farm.
Steve


----------



## Snakeman

*Cat 247B Plow*



itsgottobegreen said:


> Blizzard 8611Skid Steer plow. NO ifs, ans, or buts.


I visited my local Blizzard dealer today, and they recommended the 810SS.
I think that the 8611SS is too much plow for my unit at 1450 lbs.
But the price quoted was $4600.00 + tax and ship for the 810SS. OUCH!!!!

I'm going to the local Boss dealer tomorrow to get a price.

Thanks for the input, as I'm new to using a skid steer as a plow.


----------



## Snakeman

*Cat 247B Plow*



DugHD said:


> Snakeman, I have a 10' FFC brand plow on my 257B skid steer and it plows awesome. I'm sure a plow with wings would be better, but just wanted to let you know the skid steer plows excellent.


I need some help! I don't know what a FFC brand plow is. I thought it was a Fisher, but they don't have a model for a skid steer. 
I got a sticker shock today when I went to get a quote on a Blizzard 810SS. 
That is the smaller sized unit to the 8611SS plow the was recommended buy itsgottobegreen. I hate to see the Price on the model 
The dealer recommended the smaller unit for my skidder.

I almost bought a 257B when I was demo'in the 247B. I didn't need the vertical lift, but the high flow hyd's would of been real nice to have. Plus I wanted to keep the weight below 6500 lbs.

Thanks for the input, as any info is always useful in making a sound decision.


----------



## DugHD

Snakeman said:


> I need some help! I don't know what a FFC brand plow is. I thought it was a Fisher, but they don't have a model for a skid steer.
> I got a sticker shock today when I went to get a quote on a Blizzard 810SS.
> That is the smaller sized unit to the 8611SS plow the was recommended buy itsgottobegreen. I hate to see the Price on the model
> The dealer recommended the smaller unit for my skidder.
> 
> I almost bought a 257B when I was demo'in the 247B. I didn't need the vertical lift, but the high flow hyd's would of been real nice to have. Plus I wanted to keep the weight below 6500 lbs.
> 
> Thanks for the input, as any info is always useful in making a sound decision.


This is FFC company, I have two of there blades a 12' & 10'. I paid $1500. for the 10' that i put on the 257b. It was used one year for rent. You can call dealers and ask if they have any used blades that they had rented with machines. 
http://www.ffcattachments.com/images/dgn_logo_lightconstruction.gif


----------



## Kamran

SnoFarmer said:


> O.K how about an example of the kinds of equipment you have.
> Do you do a lot of snow removal in Pakistan?


Land Slides occur frequently in the Northern Areas, therefore they do a lot of debrii removal off the road, and yes they do snow removal as well.

As for example I can mention some of the equipment here:

A FEW FROM WHEEL LOADERS LIST

Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 950, Year : 1971, Condition : Good Working Condition! Engine, Transmission : Good
Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 988B, Year : 1986, Condition : Good Working Condition! Engine, Transmission : Good 
Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 966E, Hours : 8500,Condition : Good Working Condition!
Komatsu Wheel Loader, Model : WA300-3, Year : 1994, Hours: 19,554! Cat 950 Bucket Will supplied at the time of shipment!
Cat Wheel Loader, Model No. : 950G, Year : 1991, Hours 913???
Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 966E, Hours : 8500,Condition : Good Working Condition!
KAWASAKI WHEEL LOADER, MODEL : KLD88Z-II, HOURS :9,434, KM : 34,147, YEAR : 1989, CAT WHEEL LOADER, MODEL ; 950G, YEAR : 2001, HOURS : 8,94, KM : 2,669, SIDE DUMPING BUCKET! CONDITION IS GOOD! BUCKET & FOOTSTEPS ARE RUSTED!
Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 950E, Hours : 7511, Year : 1991, Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 950B, Year : 1987, Hours :8860,Condition : Good Working Condition!
Kobelco Wheel Loader, Model : 645N, Year : 1980, Hours : 4,312, Cabin, Body Fairly Rusty! Engine Nissan PD604! Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 950FII, Year :1994, Hours : 9010???, Normal Working Condition!
Caterpillar Wheel Loader, Model No. 950FII, Year :1994, Hours : 3745 ???, Condition : Normal Working Condition!

A FEW FROM EXCAVATOR LIST

HITACHI EXCAVATOR, MODEL NO. EX1100, YEAR: 1994 / HOURS: 6000+, CONDITION: EXCELLENT WORKING CONDITION! BOOM: 24.9", STICK: 11'2", BUCKET : 6.01 CU YD ENGINE :KTTA19C MACHINE USED WITH SPECIAL ATTACHMENT.ORIGINAL PARTS, PIN-BUSH, ACCESSORIES FOR BOOM, STICK, BUCKET, ROLLER, TRACK, IDLER, ARE STILL MAINTAINED SINCE NEW!
Komatsu Excavator, Model No. PC78US-5, Year : 1999, Hours : 8800, Road Line Shoe, Cabin, Arm Patch, Fork Glove to be replaced to STD Bucket, Condition : Good Working Condition!
Hitachi Excavator, Model No. EX200-1, Year : 1987, Hours :7660. 600mm Shoe Piping, Right boom Cylinder oil leak Minor Damage (Scratch) on bucket Cylinder 1xtrack ling short,Bottom Front wondow missing,
Caterpillar Excavator, Model No. CAT330BL,Year : 2001,Hours : 9,800,
Kato Excavator, Model No. HD512, Serial # 5381! Year : 1996, Hours : 6367! Shoe width 500mm, Piping, Std Bucket.
Komatsu Excavator, Model No. PC200-5, Year : 1991, Hours : 8200! Shoe width 800mm, a bit Abrasion of Sprocket and Pin! other Position &Condition Good!

CRANES, MOTOR GRADER, ASPHALT FINISHER, ROAD ROLLER, DOZERS are also available

I can also provide with the detailed list if you are interested


----------



## mud

Just this little guy


----------



## Fordtruckman88

2007 Terex 760b
1988 John Deere 210c
1990 or 91 Gehl 4615 don't remember one of those two years


----------



## nedly05

2 2500 Chevy HD's with 8' western (mine gets a sidewing on wednesday)
1-3500 Chevy, D-max/allison with 8 foot dump, SS V-box
1-5500 GMC, D-max/allison, GVW bumped up to 26K
1-7500 GMC 3116 Cat 250HP RT-6613 RoadRanger Trans, 10' box, air gate, air controls , electric tarp.
1-444H Jd Loader
1-410 G Jd Hoe (brand new)
1-490-D JD excavator
1-27 ZTS JD excavator
1-70 SR Kobelco Excavator
1-450 G JD dozer
1-DK 65 Kioti Tractor. Rake, Leaf blower, snowblower
1-5410 JD tractor. rake, farmi winch, 9" chipper, anbo grapple, 8 foot plow
1-503 Galion Grader (old gal)
1- cross country 4 ton trailer
1-20 ton eager beaver tag


----------



## Dwan

Think I will post 1 item at a time.

1974 Austin Western super 300

Before and after


----------



## nedly05

The grader came out awesome, Dwan. Are you considering using it for snow removal? How'd the wiring turn out?


----------



## Dwan

Wiring is turning out nice. still have the work lights to do but the back, front, and strobes are done . I am installing 4 65 halogen floods for work lights. along with 2 LED interior lights. Installed some of the insulation in the cab yesterday and test fit the seat.
Still a lot more to go.

Before and after


----------



## Grader4me

Hi Dwan, are you eventually going to install a plow for the front?


----------



## Dwan

Here is a shot of before and after on a 975 Bobcat.

I have 3 of these and wish they still made them as I would buy a new.


----------



## Dwan

peterrp;476199 said:


> Hi Dwan, are you eventually going to install a plow for the front?


I hope to. Haven/t found the right plow yet but I am leaning toard a V plow I seen on a loader.


----------



## Dwan

Here is a shot of my TB070 loading it on a trailer sidways.


----------



## Dwan

Here is the Dump Truck I use to support the other equipment.

This is also a before and after. Just that I did not do a rebuild on this one just replaced the old 1963 REO with a 1988 L9000 Ford


----------



## toyman

Case 580 extendahoe
Bobcat 863
Cat 320 excavator
Ford F650 5 yard dump

Hope to be growing soon, need a bigger truck and dozer. 

Toyman


----------



## Kreft

itsgottobegreen;242337 said:


> Besides my Kubota B7500 and bobcat 600m
> I have a caterpiller D2 dozer. I just got here and boy does she need some work. (sorry the pics suck, it was my camara phone)
> 
> Believe it or not this sucker still was running up to two months ago. Until my friend took it apart to find out whats wrong with it. (needs a head which I found) Give me a few months and I will get her back together.


Is that your shop, is it right behind the walmart in hampstead?


----------



## Cat Man 77

phillyplowking1;86462 said:


> I was just wondering what everyone has,heres my list of my big stuff
> 6 Case 580L backhoes
> 2 Case 590M 4x4 backhoes
> 3 backhoes have hydro-hammers
> 
> 1997 Cat 320 excavator
> 1996 Case 9012 excavator
> 1997 Cat D-4
> 1996 Hamm roller


in your signature it says you have a 1996 Mack Triaxle. Did you buy this truck new or used? i assume it has a 350 mack in it and a 8 speed.


----------



## DGODGR

I currently own the following:
'03 Cat 315 CL w/THB reach boom & stick
'06 Bobcat A300 w/Gold Package
'06 Bobcat 435 ZHS w/THB
'97 Cat 416C 4x4 w/4 in 1 loader bucket and extendahoe (5 buckets & a compaction wheel)

I am looking at maybe getting a Cat 416C 4X4 loader/backhoe also. But I maybe trading the Case 590 in on it. Does anyone have a 416 or had any experiences with one.[/QUOTE]

As you can see from my list I have first hand experience with the 416C. My tractor has about 11,700 hours on it now. I have put the vast majority of these hours on the machine. As you would probably guess I have been very happy with this machine and the support I get from my Cat dealer. My machine has had the following problems:
Brake pad premature wear -repaired by the dealer under warranty at 750 hrs. Next brake set lasted until 5,000 hr (+/-) mark. I just replaced the brakes again (fairly big job-axle must be removed & disassembled) about 100 hours ago.
Front wheel drive failure at about 6500hrs. Caused by the breaking of a $2 snap ring on the all wheel drive shaft (inside the transmission). Transmission had to be removed and disassembled to make repairs. Unfortunately this was expensive. Cost about $6,000. I take very good care of this machine and it has performed very well for me. This tractor still works great and the only good reason I have to replace it is because I like the look of new iron (in other words their is no good reason to replace it so I won't). This tractor has long outlasted it's expected service life. How great is it to have a good working unit that has been paid for for several years.
I don't think you will go wrong if you buy the right unit. One thing to consider is that it is not quite as big as the 590 you say you are going to trade in. Are you aware of this? Are you looking to downsize? I think a 426 or 430 (now) will be a closer match. I still prefer the size and balance of my 416 over any other TLB that I have used.


----------



## snow game

My Iron List:
Cat it28
Cat 416 
JD 310se
JD 410E
JD 410G
Case 480E
Ford 340b
Ford 335 
New Hollands Skid Steers: 
LX 885
LX 885 
LS 180
LS 170 
LS 170
Deere skids:
325 
260
Excavators
Hitachi 120
Mini JD 50
450H dozer
I have had problems with my 416 extendahoe. I had a 416b that I bought used from local Cat dealer. It is the only machine I have ever sold, I didn't even feel right selling it because of the problems I had with the E hoe, so I traded it for my 416c which also has given me many problems with the E hoe, so bad that I finally welded it shut. The machines run great and obviously Cat makes a great product, but they didn't stand behind the problems I had with their extendahoes on two different machines. The second was only 6 mos out of warranty. All my Deere back hoes have the E hoe and I have had no problems with them. Most people will tell you that Cat makes a better excavator and Deere makes the best back hoe. But as you can see the Cat dealer pissed me off when the hoe broke just out of warranty and wouldn't even give me a discount on the parts so I ended up with a fleet of Deere equipment and have no regrets. I would like to update my loader to either a 444 or a 926 but we have to see what this year will bring us.


----------



## DGODGR

snowgame
I am curious about the problem. You didn't mention specifics. I had a small crack in the gusset at the top of the boom (looks like a sideways H in between the boom and crowd rams) that I was not very concerned with (I thought I would weld it-end of problem). I saw one of the Cat service reps while trick or treating with my youngest son. When he asked how the machine was doing I mentioned this small crack. He told me that he thought he saw a service bulletin regarding that and that he would call me after checking in to it. He called me the next day and said that Cat would replace the ENTIRE boom free of charge provided the machine had less than 5,000 hours on it. Anything over 5,000hrs they would cover 50%. My tractor had 4,990 hrs on it.  The repair was performed free of charge and the dealer offered me a loaner tractor while mine was in the shop. I am sorry to hear that your experience did not go as well as mine. I wonder why there was such a different out come between our situations.


----------



## snow game

Wow, you just ruined my day. I still don't have that many hours on my machine. When the 416B had troubles we traded it in for a new one, This left a bad taste in my mouth but Cat had still beaten the Deere dealer by a lot. When I got the 416C I had him give me an extended warranty on the extendahoe. I didn't break until it was 6 months past that, but like I said still under 5000 hrs. I fought with the salesman he blew me off. I talked with more people at the dealership and at Cat and they didn't want anything to do with me. So we fixed it again our cost this was the second time I had to pay But have actually broken 4 of them.(1st time I paid on 416 B second time on 416 B I traded it. Third time on 416C Cat told me to get lost so I paid. Fourth time I had to cut slices in the boom on both sides to weld the inside of the boom to the outside) This was all with good maint. and staying ontop of the shim replacements.
The Deere boom is a better design, it slides out from the top so if you are curling concrete or other materials into the bucket the materials are hitting the exterior of the boom, not the interior boom.
Cat's official response was that it was caused by abuse and that the extendahoe is only for reaching long dumps (like dumping into a ten wheeler) not to be used for grading or excavating while extended. The Cat still runs like a top so I'm thinking of putting a thumb on it and using the extendahoe pedal for that.


----------



## blowerman

My Volvo EC160 digging a ramp so they can move a house in the hole.


----------



## DGODGR

snow game;757212 said:


> Wow, you just ruined my day. I still don't have that many hours on my machine. When the 416B had troubles we traded it in for a new one, This left a bad taste in my mouth but Cat had still beaten the Deere dealer by a lot. When I got the 416C I had him give me an extended warranty on the extendahoe. I didn't break until it was 6 months past that, but like I said still under 5000 hrs. I fought with the salesman he blew me off. I talked with more people at the dealership and at Cat and they didn't want anything to do with me. So we fixed it again our cost this was the second time I had to pay But have actually broken 4 of them.(1st time I paid on 416 B second time on 416 B I traded it. Third time on 416C Cat told me to get lost so I paid. Fourth time I had to cut slices in the boom on both sides to weld the inside of the boom to the outside) This was all with good maint. and staying ontop of the shim replacements.
> The Deere boom is a better design, it slides out from the top so if you are curling concrete or other materials into the bucket the materials are hitting the exterior of the boom, not the interior boom.
> Cat's official response was that it was caused by abuse and that the extendahoe is only for reaching long dumps (like dumping into a ten wheeler) not to be used for grading or excavating while extended. The Cat still runs like a top so I'm thinking of putting a thumb on it and using the extendahoe pedal for that.


I agree with you about the extendahoe. I prefer the extnding section to be external because you can put a good thumb on it and also can "pinch" concrete or asphalt against it with damaging the bearing surface. The draw backs are that it adds more weight to the end of the dipper (and more stresses) and it may allow dirt to be trapped in side the extension if you use it to dig deep. I started out on Ford backhoes and they had external extensions. I did not experience any problems with them but I heard of many stories about broken dippers. Cat's new "E" model has gone to the external extension as well.
When you say that you broke the boom on your tractor I'm not sure wether you are actually talking about the boom or the dipper (the piece between the boom and the bucket). The problem I had was with a gusset on the boom and it sounds to me like you broke the extending member which is inside the dipper. I have had no problems with this component in over 11,000 hours of use. I dig and grade with the extension extended. No problems and I have not shimmed up the extension for several thousand hours now (and it is noticably loose back there). Out here in the Rockies we don't have much potato dirt either (it's very rocky to say the least). I have heard of others breaking their extensions but have not seen it for myself. I do try not to employ sweeping motions (with the extension out) for fear of breaking it. Is it posible that you are employing this technique? If so maybe the damage is from this.


----------



## DGODGR

I found some equipment pics so here they are. I hope I did it right.


----------



## DGODGR

Uh oh... only one came up. I will try again.


----------



## DGODGR

Wow. I just took another look at the first page of this post and realized that I quoted and responded to a post from 2003! Do you think he might still be subscribed to this thread? I doubt it. This thread was brought up from the bowel because someone wanted to know about a tri-axle Mack that was in sombody elses signature. So far he has not recieved a response on this thread. This appears to demonstrate the power and short comings of a search.


----------



## snow game

I saw it was an old one, but I thought it was a good one. Not enough like these in my opinion! Keep them coming


----------



## john1066

Since everyone is comparing fleets heres my Familys list

Dozers 
D8L
D8N
D6H
D6N
D5M
D3C

Loaders 
980G
966G
950G side dump straight bucket and forks and 14' power angle plow 
950F side dump straight bucket and forks 
950F Side dump 
950B side dump
938G (yard loader) side dump straight bucket and forks and 12' power angle plow

skid steers 
287 
277
248
463 bobcat

TLB'S 
JD 710G
JD 410 G
JD 410E

EXCAVATORS

KOEHRING 1066
CAT 365 C
CAT 245D
CAT 245
CAT 350L
2- 235C'S ONE WITH HAMMER AND COMPACTOR 
2- 225BLCS ONE WITH HAMMER 
2 345BL
330BL
325C
315C W/ BUCKETS AND COMPACTOR 
304.5 W/ BUCKETS AND AUGER 
301.6
GRADALL XL 5100
CAT M316 WHEELED EXCAVATOR

ROLLERS 
CAT CS563
2- DYNAPAC CA 25'S 
2- BOMAG 120AD
DYNAPAC CC142
DYNAPAC CC21
7 WACKER TRENCH ROLLERS 
2 BOMAG BW75 WALK BEHIND ROLLERS

3 MACK TRACTORS WITH STECO ROUND DUMP TRAILERS 
1 MACK TRACTOR WITH 3 LOWBED TRAILERS 
50 TON ROGERS 
60 TON ROGERS DROP SIDE 
100 TON ROGERS BEAM 
20 TON ROGERS TAG

4 MACK TEN WHEELERS 
1 MACK TRI AXEL ROLL OFF 
1 MACK BOOM TRUCK

1 MACK MASONS TRUCK
1 VOLVO MASON TRUCK

CAT RR250 RECLAIMER 
BARBER GREEN BG225 PAVER

GROVE 35 TON CRANE

READ 150 SCREENER

5 IR 185 COMPRESSORS

12 PICKUP TRUCKS

AND TONS OF OTHER SUPPORT EQUIPMENT


----------



## xc23

Here is my snow plower ,snow stacker ,dirt digger ,graval grader, topsoil & mulch loader.


----------



## DGODGR

Wow. I have not seen a triple nickel in a long time. I learned to operate on one of those (a much older one of course). Does it have the four lever (Sherman) controls or wobble sticks? My 416 has the four lever set up and I am the only one in my company who can use it.


----------



## john1066

I have never run a four stick machine they seem they could take some getting used too


----------



## xc23

DGODGR this is my 2nd 555. The first was an 81 2wd w/ 4stick. The 94 in the pic is a 2 stick . its tough to say which i like better . They bouth have their ups & downs.


----------

